# Silver in Tennessee!



## jswordy (Mar 13, 2014)

Darlene Fry takes silver in Tennessee! At an open competition!


----------



## Flem (Mar 13, 2014)

Congratulations, Jim!!!!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow, congrats Jim.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2014)

That's awesome. Congratulations Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2014)

Woot woot!


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats, Jim! Nice looking hunk of Ag there!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 13, 2014)

Very nice award there !!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 13, 2014)

Congrats on the medal!


----------



## tonyt (Mar 14, 2014)

Great job Jim. Congrats.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 14, 2014)

very nice award, congrats to you jim....


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats Jim!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice job!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## grapeman (Mar 14, 2014)

That's great Jim.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey Jim, Nice one! ... and it suggests that the feedback you got for the wine at the other competition was not based on your wine


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats. Very nice


----------



## jswordy (Mar 14, 2014)

Julie said:


> Congrats Jim!



Julie, you will LOVE this! I was docked points by a judge because my wine was "brownish." (It is a golden color, like all scuppernong wine that I have ever seen that is made from all-grape recipes is. The only way I know to make it yellow is to add water.)

Bernard, again, my LA silver medal muscadine came back in the view of two judges as oxidized, so it missed a medal. The third judge thought it was fine in that department. I cannot see, taste nor sense any oxidation. It must be because there is a hue to it that they don't like. One judge gave low marks on the flavor characteristics and commented that they were not consistent with the variety. Well OK, but it is 100% muscadine juice. I'll withdraw it from further competition and reserve the last couple bottles for myself.

Thanks to all for the congrats! I opened a bottle of Norton last night to celebrate and assess its progress. Coming along, but still young.


----------



## seth8530 (Mar 14, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Julie, you will LOVE this! I was docked points by a judge because my wine was "brownish." (It is a golden color, like all scuppernong wine that I have ever seen that is made from all-grape recipes is. The only way I know to make it yellow is to add water.)
> 
> Bernard, again, my LA silver medal muscadine came back in the view of two judges as oxidized, so it missed a medal. The third judge thought it was fine in that department. I cannot see, taste nor sense any oxidation. It must be because there is a hue to it that they don't like. One judge gave low marks on the flavor characteristics and commented that they were not consistent with the variety. Well OK, but it is 100% muscadine juice. I'll withdraw it from further competition and reserve the last couple bottles for myself.
> 
> Thanks to all for the congrats! I opened a bottle of Norton last night to celebrate and assess its progress. Coming along, but still young.



Interesting, I assume this is the same wine that you sent to Florida that also got called out for "oxidation". Either way, it looks like the people who matter like it. I know that the full grape non diluted muscadine I made prior also had a little bit of a funk to it as well.


----------



## franki1926 (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats on the hardware


----------



## ckvchestnut (Mar 14, 2014)

Congrats! I would be proud of an achievement like that!


----------



## bakervinyard (Mar 14, 2014)

Congratulations Jim, Nice Job! Bakervinyard


----------

